# table top attachment



## Ange (Oct 3, 2011)

hi all i try to build everything i make without the use of 'mechanical' fasteners (screws, nails bolts, etc) and am looking at ideas for attaching a dining room table top to its base. it will probably be a trestle style base, the only methods i know of are to secure a dowel or pin on both ends and slotted dowel holes along its length or dovetailed rails...just wondering if anyone out there has a different approach or something to try.....thanks in advance


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This doesn't address Anges question but it's as good a place as any for this...

http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/8/1/Article2.htm


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> This doesn't address Anges question but it's as good a place as any for this...
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/newsletters/Woodworking/8/1/Article2.htm


Why not?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

ange said:


> hi all i try to build everything i make without the use of 'mechanical' fasteners (screws, nails bolts, etc)...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Sometimes being a purist is way too much work and the results are not the best.

I like the sliding dove tail but you still have to secure the center. (Glue and dowel from underneath.)

Rockler sells figure "8" table or desk top attachments. They are so simple to install and they work very well. IIRC less than $5. Get the ones that are stamped from a flat sheet and drilled counter sunk holes. They come in a package of eight and your table should be fine with 4 on each side.

And throw away the screws that come with them. I'll try to get some short #8 Robertson drive screws to use with the figure "8s".

Besides you'll probably have to remove the table top to get through the door.


----------

